# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Vallja që e shpëtoi Osman Takën nga litari.

## Xhuxhumaku

_Intervista/ Flet një nga kërcimtarët më të mirë të kësaj valleje, Taip Madani_   

*Vallja që e shpëtoi Osman Takën nga litari*

_ Mira ZENATI_    

*Përfaqësia e saj*

_Nisja është e qetë, i shkon orkestrës pas duke u harmonizuar tërësisht me të. Vallja nis me hap të thjeshtë dhe vërtet thua se diçka do të bësh. Në mbarim të strofës së parë muzikore valltari me kokën dhe dorën duke e lëvizur paksa përpara të jep atë se diçka do të bëhet. Çuditërisht kjo valle sa më mjedis të ngushtë të ketë aq më bukur e më mirë kërcehet, qoftë edhe mbi një tavolinë. Taip Madani tregon se është dashuruar marrëzisht me këtë valle kur i kanë zbërthyer kuptimin tërësor të saj. Çfarë tregonte dora, këmba, gjoksi, koka, vendosja e dorës mbas koke, që lidhet me zakonin, kapelën pak të shtypur në cep. Në Festivalin Folklorik në Gjirokastër, në 1973-shin, ai ka marrë çmimin "Laureat i Festivalit" dhe nga komisioni qendror ka marrë personalisht vlerësim të veçantë._ 

Vallja e Osman Takës është një nga më të bukurat dhe më burrëroret e Çamërisë. Një valle që të sjell në kujtesë Osman Takën, djaloshin që u përjetësua falë dëshirës së tij të fundit për të kërcyer një valle para se të varej në litar. Kaq mjaftonte që ai të përjetësohej dhe kjo valle të merrte emrin e tij e ta shpëtonte nga vdekja. Por vitet kaluan, sazexhinjtë e Konispolit i binin muzikës, por askush nuk e kishte kërcyer dot deri atëherë vallen. Por, do të ishte Taip Madani ai që me kërcimin e tij brilant në Festivalin Folklorik të Gjirokastrës në tetor 1978, e bëri vallen e Osman Takës një nga vallet më të bukura dhe më të vlerësuara të atyre viteve. Në një intervistë për gazetën "Tirana Observer", ish-mësuesi i shkollës së mesme bujqësore të Konispolit, Taip Madani, krenohet teksa tregon për vallen e Osman Takës dhe për momentet e mësimit të saj. 

_A mund të na tregoni se kur ka qenë ngacmimi juaj i parë për vallen çame në tërësi dhe natyrisht edhe atë të Osman Takës?_

Ngacmimi i parë për vallen popullore çame më ka ardhur në fshatin tim, në Shalës, kur isha veçse 8-9 vjeç, aty rreth viteve 1957. Për herë të parë si muzikë, vallen e Osman Takës e kam dëgjuar të fërshëllyer nga një çoban. Isha fëmijë, shkoja me keca dhe kur e kam dëgjuar si muzikë më ka pëlqyer shumë e mu fiksua keq. 

_Sa herë ka dalë Taip Madani me këtë valle në skenë?_

Shumë herë e për shumë vite. Mbas 1973-shit kam qenë i kërkuari dhe i preferuari edhe në ansamblet e shumë qyteteve si: në Vlorë, Ballsh, Gjirokastër e në Durrës. Në 1978-ën kam qenë me ansamblin e shtetit me një turne në Greqi. 

_Si është stili i valles dhe ku është e veçanta e kësaj valleje?_

Së pari duhet të themi që vallja e Osman Takës është një valle tradicionale çame, me të gjithë elementet çame. Kërcehet me shumë elegancë. Ajo është valle epike, por brenda këtij epizmi ka një lirizëm, ka një lirshmëri që i tërë trupi kërcen në organikë me shpirtin e atij që e kërcen vallen, por edhe me ata që i bien veglave muzikore. Këtë valle e luajnë edhe grekët, edhe maqedonasit, bullgarët, jugosllavët, por të gjithë e quajnë Vallen e Osman Takës. Madje shkolla koreografike e Janinës e jepte edhe tekstin shqip. 

_Kur e ka kjo valle pikën kulmore?_

Vallja ka disa pika kulminacioni. Pikën kulmore e ka në momentin kur në mënyrë akrobatike kthehesh në urë dhe mbi barkun tënd luajnë dy tre valltarë, pra të jesh në gjendje që me muskujt e barkut të mbash dy, tre valltarë të kërcejnë njëri mbas tjetrit për rreth një minutë e gjysmë. Këtu pra kemi të bëjmë me anën historike të valles. Nuk kemi të bëjmë me një urë të zakonshme, por me atë që quhet ura e brezave, e historisë, e përpjekjeve, e sakrificave, e gjakut dhe mençurisë popullore. 

_A keni arritur që të mësoni ndonjë grup për këtë valle?_ 

Po, kam përgatitur disa grupe në Konispol. Një grup djemsh kanë konkurruar edhe në Berat, madje u vlerësuan me çmim.

_A ka arritur ansambli i këngëve dhe i valleve popullore ta kopjojë këtë valle?_

Ansambli i këngëve dhe valleve popullore këtë valle e ka përvetësuar dhe e ka vënë në programet e tij. Unë e kam vënë në shkollën koreografike që të mësonin mënyrën e të kërcyerit çam.

*Historia e valles*


Kjo valle në origjinë ishte e Epirit, por u quajt vallja e Osman Takës, atëherë kur valltari patriot Osman Taka nga Konispoli, patriot i kohës, u kap dhe u burgos në Burgun e Janinës, ku dhe dënohet me varje. Para se ta varnin ai shprehu dëshirën e tij të fundit, një orkestër, e cila të luante vallen çame. Osman Taka nisi të kërcejë para valiut të Janinës dhe bashkëshortes së tij. Vallen e kërceu shumë bukur. Falë bukurisë trupore, shkathtësisë dhe zhdërvjelltësisë bëri që vajza e valiut pothuajse të rrëzohej nga dritarja. Dokumente arkivorë të Janinës thonë realisht se që pas kësaj valleje e shoqja e valiut i ka kërkuar atij që Osman Taka të mos vritet. Dhe në të vërtetë ai u fal e që nga ajo ditë kjo valle u quajt Vallja e Osman Takës.

Osman Taka ka lindur në një nga familjet më të pasura të Konispolit rreth viteve 1848 - 1887, ku u edukua me idetë e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Ishte organizator i kryengritjeve me armë të krahinës kundër pushtuesve turq. U shndërrua si veprimtar i lëvizjes kombëtare për çlirim nga zgjedha osmane. U bashkua me lëvizjen e përgjithshme antiosmane dhe luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në degën e Lidhjes së Prizrenit në Prevezë. Arriti të bëhej një nga krerët më të rëndësishëm të kryengritjeve antiosmane dhe mbrojtjen e tërësisë territoriale të Shqipërisë.
Ka qenë njëkohësisht valltar i njohur popullor. Tregojnë se kur e dënuan me varje te rrapi i Konispolit, ai shprehu një dëshirë për të kërcyer një valle para litarit. Ajo valle e luajtur me mjeshtëri të rrallë prej tij mahniti të pranishmit. Që nga ajo kohë vallja e kërcyer prej Osman Takës para litarit ka ngelur një nga vallet më të bukura të Çamërisë, e cila ka arritur deri në ditët tona, madje duke u quajtur edhe Vallja e Osman Takës.

Tirana-Observer.

----------


## angeldust

Shume histori e bukur...  :buzeqeshje: 
Te mendosh qe Osman Taka ka luajtur valle me vdekjen... stof legjendash!

----------


## Hyllien

Valle Came ? Huh... te mendosh qe kjo valle(edhe pse greket i bienin bithes se tyre me dore ne vend qe t'i bienin thembres) ishte nje nga hapeset per Athine 2004.

----------


## Jonian

Tek faqja www.bashkimidance.com mund te shihni fotografi te marra gjate interpretimit te kesaj valleje si dhe valle te tjera.

----------


## miko

Shume ineteresant shkrimi.Flm Xhuxhumaku


Vallja eshte nje valle fantastike dhe eshte nje kenaqesi e vecante ti dedikohesh e te mundohesh ta kercesh ate.Eshte nje nga perlat e pacmueshme e folklorit shqiptar.Gjithashtu jam shume dakort me nje pjese te shkrimit te mesiperm ku thuhet,qe te mundohesh ta kercesh ate valle duhet te ndesh e e ta interpretosh cdo tingull te saj ne levizje.Eshte thjesht fantastike   :buzeqeshje:  


Ps.Mos ja fusni pordhes kot kur nuk dini gje.Nuk u perdor vallja e Osman Takes si hapese e Lojrave Olimpike.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Hyllien

Shife dhe i her olimpiaden se do te kujtohet. Pervec se e kam pare vete, ma kane konfirmuar disa came e greke bashke, pasi spo e merrshja vesh pse i binin bithes dhe jo thembres dhe nuk isha fort i sigurte nese kisha dalluar tamam apo jo. Doli qe ishte nje version i shtremberuar i Osman Takes.

----------


## Baptist

400 . played to the rhythm of the Greek dance zeimbeiko and then to the heartbeat, as the Olympic circles appeared flaming through the water that covered the Olympic Stadiums field of play. http://www.athens2004.com/en/FeatureOpeningCeremony

luajten sipas ritmit vallen Greke Zembeiko

The Zembekiko
Regarded as 'the dance of dances.' There is a suggestion that it is a development of the ancient dances of the Greeks of Ionia and Aeolia and that its etymological analysis consists of the words '*Zeus*' and '*Bekos*', meaning 'bread' in the ancient Phrygian language. Others maintain that its origins reach as far as the Byzantine church chants. It is widely believed that the Zembekiko was a war dance of the *Zeibekides*, a tribe Thracian decent. The Zembekiko dance has no steps, traditionally a man's dance and danced solo. http://www.europeans.co.za/entertainment/dances.htm

Zembekiko
Konsiderohet si vallja e valleve. Eshte sugjeruar te jete nje zhvillim i valleve te   ?grekeve? te Oqeanise dhe Aulones, dhe se etimologjia consiston ne fjalet Zeus dhe Bese  qe do te thote buke ne ghuhen Phyrrgjiane. Te tjeret kembengulin se origjina vjen nga kenget kishtare bizantine. Shumica besojne se Zembekiko ishte vallja e luftes e Zei-Beki-des(dmth Zeus-Besedheneve).nje tribe me origjine Thrakase. Vallja e Zembekikos nuk permban hapa. Tradicionalisht vallja e nje burri, ajo kercehet solo.

----------


## tironse_me_fiks

> Kjo valle në origjinë ishte e Epirit, por u quajt vallja e Osman Takës, atëherë kur valltari patriot Osman Taka nga Konispoli, patriot i kohës, u kap dhe u burgos në Burgun e Janinës, ku dhe dënohet me varje. Para se ta varnin ai shprehu dëshirën e tij të fundit, një orkestër, e cila të luante vallen çame. Osman Taka nisi të kërcejë para valiut të Janinës dhe bashkëshortes së tij. Vallen e kërceu shumë bukur. Falë bukurisë trupore, shkathtësisë dhe zhdërvjelltësisë bëri që vajza e valiut pothuajse të rrëzohej nga dritarja. Dokumente arkivorë të Janinës thonë realisht se që pas kësaj valleje e shoqja e valiut i ka kërkuar atij që Osman Taka të mos vritet. Dhe në të vërtetë ai u fal e që nga ajo ditë kjo valle u quajt Vallja e Osman Takës.
> 
> Osman Taka ka lindur në një nga familjet më të pasura të Konispolit rreth viteve 1848 - 1887, ku u edukua me idetë e Rilindjes Kombëtare. Ishte organizator i kryengritjeve me armë të krahinës kundër pushtuesve turq. U shndërrua si veprimtar i lëvizjes kombëtare për çlirim nga zgjedha osmane. U bashkua me lëvizjen e përgjithshme antiosmane dhe luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në degën e Lidhjes së Prizrenit në Prevezë. Arriti të bëhej një nga krerët më të rëndësishëm të kryengritjeve antiosmane dhe mbrojtjen e tërësisë territoriale të Shqipërisë.
> Ka qenë njëkohësisht valltar i njohur popullor. Tregojnë se kur e dënuan me varje te rrapi i Konispolit, ai shprehu një dëshirë për të kërcyer një valle para litarit. Ajo valle e luajtur me mjeshtëri të rrallë prej tij mahniti të pranishmit. Që nga ajo kohë vallja e kërcyer prej Osman Takës para litarit ka ngelur një nga vallet më të bukura të Çamërisë, e cila ka arritur deri në ditët tona, madje duke u quajtur edhe Vallja e Osman Takës.
> 
> Tirana-Observer.


Ky qe flisni ju eshte katragjyshi im  :ngerdheshje:  nga mamma.Krenohem gjithmon kur degjoj qe flasin per te dhe sidomos kur shoh  Filmin "Gjeneral gramafoni"..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

_E Merkure, 21 Shtator 2005_


*GRUPI FOLKLORIK CAM, NE RADIO-FRANCE INTERNATIONAL*  

PARIS - Ne daten 18 shtator grupi i kenges came te Fierit dha koncert ne nje nga sallat e Radio France, ne Paris. Sipas koordinatorit te kesaj pjesemarrjeje, Viktor Sharra, grupi ne repertorin e tij pati kenge came, qe evokonin mallin e cameve te larguar e trajtuar mizorisht, dhimbjen. Qe edhe kerkesa e pales franceze, per nje lloj muzike popullore, qe te ben te nxjerresh shamine, shume sentimentale, prekese, dhje ne kete kuader ishin kerkuar me shume kenge nostalgjike, mergimi, por kishte dhe lirike, edhe ndonje kaba me klarinete, dmth kenge te tipit "Celo Mezani", "Ulu mal, te shoh Kastrine". Kete shfaqje e mundeson edhe muzikologu francez, Jacob, dashamires i kultures shqiptare, i cili nje vit me pare po ne France ftoi nje grup nga Lapardhaja e Vlores. Kete here ne sallen e radios Radio France International pati rreth 150 vete, shumica muzikologe, gazetare, te cilet e vleresuan mjaft koncertin, duke e percaktuar si nje muzike mjaft origjinale, me ngjyrime te forta emocionale muzikore, pra dolen prej tij me mbresat, opinionet me te mira. 

M.A. Koha Jone.

----------

